# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  Quán Lẩu 36 - Thưởng thức LẨU ẾCH và nhiều món thơm ngon

## hangnt

Quán Lẩu 36 - Tọa lạc trên số 36 Phạm Huy Thông (Hồ Ngọc Khánh), với cung cách phục vụ chuyên nghiệp và các món ăn đậm đà hương vị đồng quê Việt do chính những đầu bếp hàng đầu chế biến từ nguyên liệu tươi, ngon nhất với một mức chi phí hợp lý sẽ luôn là sự lựa chọn đúng đắn của các thực khách.


Nhà hàng chuyên về các món lẩu, đặc biệt là lẩu ếch - món ăn làm nên thương hiệu của nhà hàng. Ngay từ khi khai trương, nhà hàng đã trở thành nơi gặp gỡ của rất nhiều thực khách, đặc biệt là các bạn trẻ sau giờ làm việc hay giờ học căng thẳng, là nơi tụ họp ấm cúng của mỗi gia đình và nơi trò chuyện, thưởng thức ẩm thực của những người bạn trẻ năng động…


Không gian ẩm thực có yếu tố quyết định đến chất lượng của bữa ăn, vì vậy trong thiết kế, nhà hàng luôn quan tâm đến việc thiết kế kiến trúc phù hợp với từng đối tượng khách hàng. Thực khách có thể ngồi thư giãn trong bầu không gian thiên nhiên tĩnh lặng, thoáng đãng và thưởng thức những món ăn ngon, đậm đà. Thử hỏi còn có điều gì có thể tuyệt vời hơn thế?




Thiết kế kiến trúc và bài trí phòng ăn độc đáo, sáng tạo với những món ăn phong phú, ngon miệng đã chinh phục được cả những thực khách khó tính nhất. Với thực đơn nhiều món hấp dẫn, Quán Lẩu 36 sẽ là nơi khám phá ẩm thực thú vị cho các cuộc gặp gỡ gia đình, bạn bè, các bữa tiệc vui vẻ bên cạnh những người thân yêu.


Đến với Quán Lẩu 36, bạn sẽ không lí giải được sức mạnh cuốn hút đối với các thực khách, phải chăng do không gian kiến trúc độc đáo, sáng tạo hay bàn tay khéo léo, tài hoa của những đầu bếp hàng đầu chế biến những món ăn ngon miệng, giàu cảm xúc; do sự phục vụ chuyên nghiệp, tận tình, thân thiệt của nhân viên phục vụ… Có lẽ tất cả  những điều đó đều làm nên một Quán Lẩu 36 rất riêng trong lòng người thủ đô và thực khách.




Quán Lẩu 36 rất hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách!

*MENU THAM KHẢO CÁC MÓN TẠI QUÁN LẨU 36*


*THÔNG TIN QUÁN LẨU 36*

Địa chỉ: Số 36 Phạm Huy Thông, Hồ Ngọc Khánh, Ba Đình, Hà Nội

Tel:  09155 01959 - 096 626 6886

*>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm đến Quán Lẩu 36*





Để tham quan Hà Nội bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan thủ đô Hà Nội 1 ngày (Giá 360.000 VNĐ/Khách)* -* Tham quan thu do Ha Noi 1 ngay (Gia 360.000VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nội* - *du lich Ha Noi*

Cùng khám phá *các nhà hàng ở Hà Nội*- *cac nha hang o Ha Noi*

----------


## hangnt

*LẨU ẾCH và nhiều món thơm ngon (Ếch nướng, Nộm hoa chuối đậu phụ...)*


*- Set ăn bao gồm:*


*+ Nộm hoa chuối đậu phụ*


*+ Su su xào tỏi*


*+ Ngô chiên*


*+ Ếch nướng đặc biệt (500 gram)*


*+ Da ếch chiên giòn (200 gram)*


*+ Lẩu ếch, rau, bún ăn kèm (01 kg)*












Để tham quan Hà Nội bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan thủ đô Hà Nội 1 ngày (Giá 360.000 VNĐ/Khách)* -* Tham quan thu do Ha Noi 1 ngay (Gia 360.000VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nội* - *du lich Ha Noi*

Cùng khám phá *các nhà hàng ở Hà Nội*- *cac nha hang o Ha Noi*

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Chưa ăn lẩu ếch bao giờ  :cuoi1: 
Nhìn hấp dẫn quá

----------


## nguyethagiang

anh thành........ em nguyệt đây

----------


## nguyethagiang

dạo này quán đông khách chứ anh...................... :Smile:

----------


## nguyethagiang

blog anh bỏ à ......................  :Mega Chok:

----------


## littlelove

trông đĩa ếch nướng hấp dẫn thế!

----------


## lovetravel

trông bàn lẩu ngon dã man, phải chiến thôi  :cuoi1:

----------


## dung89

Gà 36 rồi giờ còn cả lẩu 36 nữa sao

----------

